

Adult Literacy In America [pdf] - vellum
http://nces.ed.gov/pubs93/93275.pdf

======
vellum
It’s hard to believe only ~5% of adults can do level 5 tasks. Example:
"Interpret a brief phrase from a lengthy news article"

